# How often do you go to the gym?



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

_deleted_


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I joined Planet Fitness in December and have only been there once due to not having the transportation to get there.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Usually I go 4 times a week.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

I go 6 days a week. 

Although I avoid training any muscles that are still recovering by only focusing on one muscle group per day. For example today I trained my chest, tomorrow I'll train my legs, day after that shoulders etc... 

Gaining muscle and losing fat is about 10% training and 90% diet  training acts like a catalyst for your body to burn macronutrients in a different way I.e. Storing protein to rebuild damaged muscle tissue and raising your rmr (resting metabolic rate)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Weights twice a week. Full body, about an hour each time with tonnes of rest and high effort / weight. Seems about perfect for me recovery wise.

I agree re diet. You will probably spin your wheels if you don't have the total calories and protein intake correct. Save yourself time and effort, minimum effective dose in the gym, and get the diet and recovery spot on outside. Check the stickies at bodybuilding.com forums, you might as well get it right from the start than waste months (or even years) not maximising your results


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I only go to the gym for leg day, and sometimes shoulder and back day. The rest I do at home.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I go to the gym four days a week at the moment. Two upper body days and two lower body days.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Before I injured my shoulder, I would go to the gym 5 times a week. The only exercise I get now is from running and and playing basketball.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got my own setup at home which I'll use four days a week when I'm being smart. As Stagg said it's easy to alternate muscle groups so they can recover but not waste a day.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*put a poll*

The only thing that inspired me to get me into a gym was being in jail.

My local friend who loves exercise asks the same question. He's 5 times per week for 45 minutes. I did 3 hours weekly for years. Now, I've adapted, aiming for 3 hours 5 times per week and have managed 3 times. A day off between is good.

A lot more to 1 set regime of then, then, then, same every week, month, forever. Other thing to consider... discussing new employment and interviews take priority.

Did the induction before on campus but seemed boring. 
I was told it should be 3 times a week but ignored it. Once a week or less for years

I needed colleagues to show me the purpose

Wish I was playing Rugby at school
not interested in sport at school. There were new squash courts being built when I first started at school. I liked my primary teacher pushing me into a swimming pool which shocked me. I did OK at that.

No running until there were treadmills in 2009

If I was employed I might go more or not at all


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

Erm I just use an elliptical at home and my apartments are located directly on a hiking trail so I just do that but I just work out when I feel up to it. I used to work out 3 hours straight a day and it totally screwed my body up. Killed my muscles because I barely ate either. Just don't overdo it


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

2-3 times a week


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't have a gym membership anymore. I used to work out at a gym full of dudes. I guess I was in the wrong gym?? There would only be like three chicks and like twenty men. lol I used to go to the gym with my sister and when I would, I only could use the treadmill since it's so packed and almost all of the equipment is used. This is why I do night walks around my neighborhood now. For a good thirty minutes and I lost 10 lbs. by doing that. Walking os really good exercise.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

2-4 days a week usually. Unless I slack on making it a habit, where it might be 0 for a week or two. In the winter I go often but in the summer I'm more active so its not as much of a necessity. In winter I'm in my house all day so I go often to avoid being too sedentary. In the summer I'm active, I'm cleaning or walking or hiking or bike riding or exploring or shopping or w/e. Like today I was on my feet from 1-8 pm, literally. Now that I want to build more muscles I'll probably go more often tho.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd say somewhere between never and almost not never.


----------



## EnergeticSoul (Jan 12, 2013)

Multiple times a day. The world is my gym.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

4-6 times a week. I've been going for a few years now, but never took it too seriously until the past few months. I added a diet into the mix and noticed a big change in my physical appearance. I've lost over 10 pounds now since mid April when I started the diet.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

5-6+ Days a week lately, Although I ran out of food and my sleep has been crap this week,

I hate this time of the month, It just reminds me how physically poor, I am in the material world, Sometimes my gym feeds me, I feel like a beggar lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never been to a gym. I have been running for over 14 years now.


----------



## SummerTimeFrank (Jun 25, 2014)

I try and go a couple times a week but all I usually do is the treadmill because to be honest I have no clue what to do at the gym


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Once in a never. Although I still exercise, just not at the gym.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahvav said:


> 10 lbs in how long?


It took me about two to three weeks. I was walking 5 days a week and lifting weights but now who the hell has time for that?? Not me. Guess what, I gained back the 10 lbs. I lost. I forgot to mention that. I should have continued to go for walks so that I can maintain my weight but I didn't do that.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

4 Times a week is a good amount


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> How often do you go to the gym?
> 
> Summer is here and I have a lot more free time. I want to go more ofter but I don't really know how often I'm supposed to go. I know every single day could damage your joints, so how many times is enough to gain some muscle and lose some fat?


go every other day AKA one day on one day off and take an extra day when you feel more than the usual fatigue or if youre un able to accomplish your usual workouts.

i say this for one 1) your muscles grow when your resting not when your in the gym. if you dont let them grow by having days off youre being counterproductive

2) youll be more excited to go to the gym when youve taken the day off. youll be more energetic and being well rested will make it so you can push yourself harder everytime.

3) the amount of food youll need will go up just to maintain then imagine trying to gain youll have to intake such a large amount of calories

4) if youre working out everyday youre more prone to injusry since your muscles are in a constant state of repair

i used to work out every single day and to be honest i think it was one of THE BIGGEST mistakes i ever made in lifting.

if youd like any advice 1 on 1 you can pm me


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

I never go to the gym! 

I do all my workouts at home ! I use dumbbells, a bench, and my pull up bar. I have a weight belt too. Its all I've been using :O!


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I'm disappointed*

that my bias is all on cardio. I don't wanna be girly. Best advice from my girl trainer was to do all weights first.

Back in the years we were ordered to warm ourselves up with rowers
I do it by my mighty hill climb by bike to get to the gym and arrive exhausted at Reception. I adore the following exhaustion to pedal back down, rewarded by such risky gravity.

I get beaten soon into my circuits of isolated machines. Cannot do deadlift; I want. Following others I am limp. I give up on push-pull when I'm bored and sprint upstairs to run. I like numbers. 10 reps is too boring. I developed to 12. Then I do 30 or 50 when motivated. The disappointment is when I do unassisted pull-ups but reach a point when I can't do more. My intertwined goal was to drop weight to ease and develop bicep, tricep and back.
Maybe next would be to strap weights round my waist which everyone does

I think growing muscles also improves skin tone, with vein growth, too.

I like 1,000 cals running in an hour.


----------



## Sportmen (May 28, 2014)

Ahvav said:


> How often do you go to the gym?
> 
> Summer is here and I have a lot more free time. I want to go more ofter but I don't really know how often I'm supposed to go. I know every single day could damage your joints, so how many times is enough to gain some muscle and lose some fat?


It depend about your sport program, i am working in gym 3 days a week and feel fine


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Never. Gyms are vulgar.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Never been to a gym, never needed to. I have a mat and a medicine ball and jump ropes which cost me nothing because they were all given to me. There's a pool at my complex and a field right next door where I can play soccer and a basketball court next to that, and tons of trails all around.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Never. I have superior genes. Who needs gym? Overrated!


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have a gym membership... I'd rather save up the money for school instead. I do run outside though, about 2-3 times per week--around my neighborhood, around the capitol park near my workplace, and at a lake/park near my house. There's nature trails surrounding the park near my house; although it looks like a desert because CA is so dry right now, it's actually kinda pretty and I feel like a hardcore trail runner whenever I go there. I prefer to be outside than run in the gym... If I ever do get a membership, I'd probably only go to lift weights.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

4 Times a week


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd like to go twice a week but depends on when the person I go with can go. I also do boot camp twice a week. (bootcamp mon and thur, gym wed and fri ideally).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I want to try going but SA and laziness keep stopping me.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

5-6 days a week in the past two months, 3 days a week for the previous 3 years or so, thankfully Ive gained about 10-15 pounds, 15 more and ill be at my goal


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Usually 3-4 days a week.


----------



## tokseo (Jul 17, 2014)

I usually try to work out everyday. I alternate though, I'll work out for an hour the one day then 20-30 minutes the next day and so on and so forth. Even if its something light or unplanned, it's always good to incorporate some exercise on a daily basis.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I work out at home. Getting back to lifting every other day and I'm going to get back to walking everyday.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Never. 
I. can't. do. it.

My sister took me once, she crossfits and ahhhh was the worst thing. I'd prefer to do that in my home by myself. I run in the morning, but never the gym.


----------



## ben888 (Aug 12, 2014)

I exercise 6 days a week, for up to 1.5 hours per day
no gyms though
outside pull up bars and stair sets 
nothing better than being out in nature and working out!


----------



## Bleach74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. Never.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

Before the summer I used to keep on telling myself that I'll go to the gym in the summer, bragged about it to some people, but I never did go, not even once and it's almost the end of the summer. Right now I'm telling myself that I'll start gymming once college starts in a few weeks, but I don't know if I'll ever go.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Weight-lifting's been one of the biggest and most positive things in my life. I just can't do it when I'm down and withdrawn.. so i keep losing gains. I really want to train and compete in a natural bodybuilding competition but I need years of consistency behind me.

When I'm training properly I'll go 5-6 days a week and destroy myself each session. Love the feeling!!


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I mostly stick to the outdoors in summer. In winter I add going to the gym and will go around 6 days a week. I probably total about 20 hours a week.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

at least once or twice a week


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

My exercise = walking in the shopping area... lol
Well sometimes that's my only exercise.
There is a gym in the shopping area and I go 2-3 times a week
taking their zumba class (for FUN... dancing is fun...and I don't go to clubs yet x.x)
or use one of their machines.

Recent experience
I did 3 hours per day (doing about 1100-1300 calories) for a whole week.
I lost 2 pounds that week and it felt great.
However, I did those 3 hours using only 2 specific machines for my legs....
Both of my ankles got swollen.
So.... I learned a major lesson...
VARIETY (switch it up)
Don't do 3 hours of just one area for an entire week... xD


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

3 times a week. I would go more if I wasn't playing footy 3 times a week.


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

Haven't been to the gym for about 2 months soon. But when I do go there it's usually around 4 times a week and ~2 hours a day.

Now when I've moved out of town I need to find myself a new gym. But I've got a potential one and I'll be going there next week.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

I try to go at least 1 or 2 times a week. Although recently I tend to only go the once.


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

6 days a week, 2 hrs a day, sometimes more.


----------



## Henry A (Sep 19, 2014)

5 days a week, Monday to Friday. Sessions usually last between 1hr- 1hr30mins.


----------



## Hostile17 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ahvav said:


> Sounds amazing
> 
> I actually like working out when I'm depressed.... my sadness turns into rage and that really helps me lift the weight


Same thing here. I found anger a great motivator. Trying to out lift the happy, beautiful people there with their workout buddies. Talking about who they hooked up with last night or how wasted they got.:mum

Feeling you are improving yourself helps. It give you a feeling of control.


----------



## Satoni (Aug 20, 2014)

Only once a week nowadays, if at all. 

When I first joined a year ago I managed to go like every other day. Now though I've got a full-time job with a long commute (no car), so I'm less keen to trek to the gym and back after work as the evenings get darker.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I've never been. Partly because I wouldn't know where to start with some of the equipment and partly because I don't have the spare cash really. I'm generally very skinny anyway, I think I'm never going to be hench so I just try to tone what I've got with pressups, push-ups, cycling and running which I can do for free.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been depressed again, so have not gone for months. I used to be able to go 3 or 4 times a week. I usually go late at night when there's usually no one except a bunch of teens who stay up playing their buddy basketball on the courts outside. If I use gym equipment it's just for the weights. Eventually, my dream goal would just to have my own free weights station and a punching/kicking bag if I were rich. And an elliptical. I never try to be social when doing weights anyways due to SA. I would attempt the tennis play (try a club; try to find other hitting partners better than me, etc.) as my challenge socially for outside physical activity.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I go almost daily cause it keeps me from totally isolating, even though my SAD keeps me from interacting with other members too often. I envy the people that can just talking to others so easily. How the hell do they do it?The physical benefits and increased endorphin levels are a big bonus.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

villadb said:


> I've never been. Partly because I wouldn't know where to start with some of the equipment and partly because I don't have the spare cash really. I'm generally very skinny anyway, I think I'm never going to be hench so I just try to tone what I've got with pressups, push-ups, cycling and running which I can do for free.


I know what you mean. I was just stick and bones as well with the wrong
"body type" for mass. Some advice for what's it worth. Gym machines are good because they can gradually help your body build strength. For any exercise machine for a particular muscle group, you can start with 1/3 your capacity and then do a set of 8-10 until exhaustion (can't do it anymore). Or you can adjust however. 3/8 or 1/2 and fewer reps or more reps. I found I could get away with doing 1 set at times and still gradually build. but it requires going 3-4 times a week. if you can find you can do more reps then you can go for more reps per set until exhaustion. And it's always sore and it always hurts. But after 2 months of doing that, you find you can move up at least 5lbs on a particular machine(s) if done diligently. (or not doing it anymore for months tends to lose some of the strength built) Just my experience, hope it helps.

I was able to do it for 3 years around my last job. But now in my situation, (more depressed , other things) I haven't been back to the gym in a while. I never liked the gym. Dirty, nasty, sweaty. Never had any friends there. (i'm not the gym rat type; just want to build and ignore everything else and back to my nerdy life after the workout) Really just "renting" the machines with the membership.


----------



## imsocial2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Doing workouts is great!
After a good muscle training I feel that my anxiety levels reach close to zero.
That's why I run 5 times a week and lift 4 times a week.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Almost everyday!
Cause my gym is my home! hehe
just kididng i have a stationary cycle that i use a few times a week.


----------



## Johnalexendra (Oct 8, 2014)

Usually I go 5-6 times a week


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never. If I'm going to exercise, it's going to be at home. Way too much of a hassle, too time-consuming, unnecessarily stressful. I have trouble enough getting myself to work out where I live, let alone putting up with all that extra nonsense.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> Never. If I'm going to exercise, it's going to be at home. Way too much of a hassle, too time-consuming, unnecessarily stressful. I have trouble enough getting myself to work out where I live, let alone putting up with all that extra nonsense.


Almost every day...besides the short term endorphin high, sometimes I can actually interact with people at the gym, part of my recovery from SA...this wouldn't happen if I work out at home.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

social worker said:


> Almost every day...besides the short term endorphin high, sometimes I can actually interact with people at the gym, part of my recovery from SA...this wouldn't happen if I work out at home.


I've always been tempted to join a gym for similar reasons but never really had the nerve. I tried some very basic workouts at home but was unhappy about my 'form' and that I wasn't doing it right which is why I was seeing no results. Gym equipment would keep me right but I haven't had the courage to cross the threshold let alone know where to start.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Gyms in Australia cost $15 a week and unfortunately I'm poor I'm so jealous of everyone here lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never. I exercise by going for brisk walks around the countryside.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

you can workout in the park or even at home if you have the space



raenic said:


> Gyms in Australia cost $15 a week and unfortunately I'm poor I'm so jealous of everyone here lol


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> you can workout in the park or even at home if you have the space


yea I have a free weight set up and several cardio machines at home I use however the gym offers more variety.


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

Never, and I don't intend on ether. Recreational exercise is a lot more better.


----------

